# C50 sizing help



## leesub (Feb 17, 2005)

Want to purchase a C50. Am a bit confused by the sizing however. Am 6', with an 87cm inseam and my current seat height is 77 cm. Anyone else close to these measurements?

My calculations say a 58cm, but I have been told a 57cm. Anyone else in the same predicament?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## c50luver (Sep 2, 2008)

*Sizing*

There seems to be a lot of different ideas about Colnago sizing. 
Best way to find out is to try before you buy, in an ideal world.

I am 5'10 and everyone was telling me to buy a 56/57cm frame. I had the opportunity to try a couple of sizes and realised a 55cm was perfect. The way I tend to think about colnago's is short top tube - long stem. 

Just my tuppence...


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I am just under 5' 9" with a 31" inseam, and I ride a 53cm traditional Colnago. That is what I just ordered my C50 in. My other Colnagos are all 50 sloping, which is the same geometry as a 54 traditional.

At 6' I think I would go with the 57, but it will depend on how much drop you can stand from the seat to the bars. If you are looking for something very aggressive, go with the 57. If you want something that puts you more upright, go with the 58. The reason is the heatube length. As long as the proper reach can be established through stem selection on both frames, the taller headtube of the 58 will put the bars a little higher than the 57. The steerer on the 75 fork can only be cut to allow 30mm of stem spacers below the stem, so take that into account.


----------



## Turf (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm 6'1" and ride a 60 Colnago (58 Cannondale). Best if you can ride one to see how it would fit. I find that you more likely need to go up 1 to 2 cm from most other brands (that measure center to center).


----------

